# Utilizar 2 transformadores en paralelo o serie



## Entaibox (Ago 10, 2007)

Hola, mi conocimiento de electronica es nulo, pero mi sentido comun es bueno . . . por eso recurro a ustedes para intentar solucionar este pequeño problema que estoy teniendo.

La cuestion es que tengo un Access Point que consume 12v (1.5a) con un transformador de esa capacidad, pero necesitaria agregar otro transformador para que cuando uno este desenchufado el otro haga funcionar el AP, y que si los dos esten conectados no me quemen el AP 

Disculpen mi ignorancia, pero si se puede, como, se necesita algo mas?. 

Desde ya gracias


----------



## aerodesliza (Ago 11, 2007)

Si el transformador pude suplir a los dos con suficiente amparaje podrias usar solo un transformador de lo contrario tendras que poder los dos transformadores en paralelo (asumiendo que ambos tienen el mismo voltaje claro esta) para que asi la corriente sea la necesaria


----------



## Entaibox (Ago 11, 2007)

A ver si me explico mejor, por ahi no se me entiende.

╔═════════════╗
║ AP Consume 12v ║
╚═════════════╝
.................║.............
.................║.............
...............╔╩╗..........
...............║X║...........
...............╠═╣..........
...............║..║............
.............TA...TB..........

TA = Trafo A
TB = Trafo B
X = Lo que yo necesito, que si transformador A esta conectado que anule al transformador B, ahora si transformador A esta desconectado de paso a transformador B.

Lo que vos me decis de ponerlos en paralelo, no suma voltaje???
Simplemente uno los cables de los 2 transformadores en la entrada al AP?

Gracias por contestar Aerodesliza


----------



## JV (Ago 11, 2007)

Lo que yo no entiendo es el porque de 2 transformadores, cual es la cuestion de usar uno o el otro?


Por cierto, si pones 2 transformadores en paralelo se suman corrientes, no las tensiones!! por eso tienen que ser lo mas igual posible en cuanto a tension.


----------



## Entaibox (Ago 11, 2007)

El problema es que tengo 2 clientes con una sola antena porque son vecinos. Pero el que tiene instalado el transformador en la casa (No lo pude poner directo a 220 por otra razon) lo desconecta, aun sabiendo que deja a su vecino sin internet. Entonces, quiero saber si puedo hacer que el vecino que se queda sin internet tenga un transformador disponible por si el otro esta desconectado, pero para esto debo saber que si estan los 2 transformadores conectados no me quemen el AP.


----------



## NapalmCandy (Ago 13, 2007)

Antes que hacer lo que quieres, porque no quitas el transformador del vecino tocapelotas y lo pones donde no  lo pueda tocar, porque supongo que si pones otro transformador para lo que quieres hacer, lo tendrás que poner en otro sitio ¿no? Si es un transformador tal cual, si puede ponerlos en paralelo y te dará el doble de corriente y la misma tensión, lo que se traduce a el doble de potencia, eso siempre y cuando sean la misma tension claro está.


----------



## mltnml (Ene 22, 2008)

Que tal,

Quiero simular el consumo maximo de corriente de una bobina (transformador) que va en serie con un circuito principal. Se usa basicamente como regulador. Cuando hay voltaje alto se cambia a esa bobina buscando tener siempre de alimentación 127 V AC. Pero poniendole una carga (resisitencias de alambre), no consigo que funcione como esta previsto. Hay alguna razón que este omitiendo por lo cual esta bobina conectandola en serie no permita que se cierre el circuito? Datos de la bobina: 1,8 Ohms

Saludos !


----------



## El nombre (Ene 22, 2008)

descripcion, circuito, simulador... sube algo y vuelve a explicarte. asi no hay forma de visualizarlo.


----------



## mltnml (Ene 23, 2008)

Este es el diagrama. A la derecha es la salida para el resto del circuito. Se selecciona el devanado de acuerdo a la tensión de entrada (alta o baja) para mantener el voltaje en 127 V AC


----------



## shadow_x (Jun 2, 2009)

saludos; estoy construyendo una fuente con varias tomas de voltaje por lo que usare 3 transformadores. si tengo 3 transformadorrmdores de diferentes valores, voltajes e intensidades distintas como los puedo conectar para alimentarlos con un mismo cable a los 130v de mi casa (segun voltimetro)? uso un transformador de 24v@5A para dos lm317 en paralelo (despues de los capacitores); un transformador de 18v@500mA para sacar +-5v para dos voltimetros digitales; y por ultimo un transformador de 24v@1A para sacarle +-12, +-9 y +-5 (todos de los respectivos 78 y 79 pero en serie (o en paralelo no se como seria mejor). bueno tendria que conectar los transformadores en paralelo o en serie? de antemano gracias


----------



## luisgrillo (Jun 2, 2009)

Mira, tienes que conectar los transformadores en paralelo, si los conectas en serie los 130Vca de la linea se va a dividir entre los 3 transformadores y no tendras la corriente y voltaje que deben de ser a la salid de cada uno.

NO.! puedes poner los reguladores lm317 en paralelo, se queman en cuanto los conectas, necesitas poner unos transistores para aumentar la corriente en la salida y regular su voltage con el lm317, o meter el lm317 que viene en encapsulado TO-3.


, los +-12, +-9 y +-5 ponlos en paralelo, por que si los pones uno despues de los otros, el de 12V tendra que sacar la corriente para la carga que alimentara el regulador de 9V y el de 5V.
Ponlos en paralelo para que cada uno consuma su corriente desde la etapa de filtrado.


----------



## shadow_x (Jun 3, 2009)

buen punto O.O ok ok, conectare los transformadores en paralelo y conectare solo un lm317 para no usar tantos transformadores; la idea es hacerlo compacto y ligero. y conectare el resto a otro transformador en paralelo; muchas gracias, una ultima pregunta ¿si pongo un fusible lo debo poner despues del transformador y antes de los reguladores de voltaje o despues de estos amtes de la salida?


----------

